# لـ تنزيل الكتاب المقدس المشكل



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (23 يناير 2008)

*فتشوا الكتب لانكم تظنون ان لكم فيها حياة ابدية و هي التي تشهد لي (يو  5 :  39*

 لـ تنزيل الكتاب المقدس المشكل لجهازك ، بعد فتح الملف وتنصيبه في المكان الذي تختاره يمكنك أن تستعمله بالنقر على الملف index.htm وعمل وصله له على سطح المكتب:94::94::new5:

http://www.baytallah.com/KitabAllah.zip

صور من الكتاب المقدس 


















صلوا من اجل ضعفى


----------



## Meriamty (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لـ تنزيل الكتاب المقدس المشكل*



ميرسى جدااا يا بليز دى كلير 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## assyrian girl (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لـ تنزيل الكتاب المقدس المشكل*

*thx alot for ur wonderful topic
God bless you​*


----------



## marwan1 (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الكتاب المقدس الرب يباركم:d


----------



## النهيسى (6 يناير 2010)

*شكرا جدا ليكم

كل سنه وانتم طيبين​*


----------

